# [HTPC] CPU-Kühler für i3-2100T passiv in Mini-ITX



## Morote (5. August 2011)

*[HTPC] CPU-Kühler für i3-2100T passiv in Mini-ITX*

Hallo Community,
ein neuer Stromspar-HTPC muss her. Und zwar soll er ins Lian Li PC-Q07 ( ITX Lian Li PC-Q07 Cube Gehäuse o.NT schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook ) einziehen. Also ITX und Netzteil über dem Mainboard angeordnet. Aus Stromspargründen soll es der i3-2100T werden (max 35 W, kein OC). Da Wohnzimmereignung angestrebt ist, soll das Ganze natürlich möglichst leise werden. Der aktuelle Plan ist es die CPU passiv zu kühlen. Die Luft würde dann vom NT abgesaugt werden und nach draußen befördert werden. So würde ich mit einem Lüfter insgesamt auskommen. Was haltet Ihr von der Idee, ist das umsetzbar? Ich selbst hatte das Gehäuse jetzt noch nicht in der Hand und kenne auch niemanden, der eines hat. Deshalb hab ich keine Erfahrungswerte, was an CPU-Kühlern so reinpassen könnte. Habt Ihr da vielleicht Erfahrungen/Ideen?

Danke schonmal im Voraus 
Morote


----------



## IconX (5. August 2011)

*AW: [HTPC] CPU-Kühler für i3-2100T passiv in Mini-ITX*

Hey, 

Zu beachten ist die beschränkte Höhe möglicher CPU-Kühler auf 70mm <- steht in deinem Link 

Ich persöhnlich weiss nicht ob das ganze unbedingt nützlich ist, da der Boxedkühler von Intel schon superleise und jenachdem das Netzteil schon lauter ist - dazu kommt, dass die Luftzirkulation eher schlecht in solch kleinen Gehäusen ist. Von daher würde ichs auf die Ottonormaltour machen und das Geld sparen


----------



## Morote (5. August 2011)

*AW: [HTPC] CPU-Kühler für i3-2100T passiv in Mini-ITX*

Huch, die 70mm hab ich total übersehen Danke für den Hinweis! Dann werde ich wohl erst mal den Boxed drin lassen. Und falls das zu laut ist, werde ich mir nen schön flachen Kühler suchen. 
Was haltet Ihr vom Big Shuriken ohne Lüfter? 
Den Netzteillüfter würde ich übrigens gegen einen SilentWings oder BlackSilent Pro austauschen...


----------



## _chris_ (6. August 2011)

*AW: [HTPC] CPU-Kühler für i3-2100T passiv in Mini-ITX*

Nichtmal bei deiner CPU glaube ich, dass so ein kleiner Kühler damit passiv fertig wird. Aktiv oder wenigstens Semipassiv sollte es schon sein .


----------



## Morote (8. August 2011)

*AW: [HTPC] CPU-Kühler für i3-2100T passiv in Mini-ITX*

Also semipassiv wär das ganze ja sowieso. Das NT sitzt direkt über dem CPU-Kühler und zieht von dort die warme Luft ab. Dann werd ich es einfach mal mit nem flachen Kühler ohne eigenen Lüfter testen und wenns zu warm wird was schön leises draufschnallen. Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## _chris_ (8. August 2011)

*AW: [HTPC] CPU-Kühler für i3-2100T passiv in Mini-ITX*

Das ist die absolut beste Entscheidung. Dein Ergebnis kannst du dann hier posten, würde mich nämlich Interessieren .


----------



## Morote (9. August 2011)

*AW: [HTPC] CPU-Kühler für i3-2100T passiv in Mini-ITX*

Wird gemacht 
Dauert aber noch n Weilchen, bis das Teil angeschafft werden kann...


----------



## Man At Arms (23. August 2011)

Gibt es hier schon was neues? 
Steh gerade vor dem gleichen Problem. Der Boxed Kühler ist vieles, aber bestimmt nicht leise. Bei mir werkelt das Teil in einem lian li pc-c37. Lüfter Platz ist also stark beschränkt. Ca. 7,5 cm. Passiv ist keine Pflicht. Sollte nur nicht hörbar sein. Preis spielt keine Rolle. Vorschläge???


----------



## Morote (27. August 2011)

*AW: [HTPC] CPU-Kühler für i3-2100T passiv in Mini-ITX*

Also von meiner Seite noch nicht, dauert wie gesagt noch ne ganze Weile. Sobalds News gibt, melde ich mich hier


----------



## Abductee (27. August 2011)

*AW: [HTPC] CPU-Kühler für i3-2100T passiv in Mini-ITX*

ich würds mit dem hier probieren und den lüfter saugend in das netzteil reinblasen lassen.
Prolimatech Samuel 17 Kühlkörper (Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1/775/1156/1366) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
dazu noch:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/439552
eventuell reicht auch die ansaugende luft vom netzteil für einen semi passiv betrieb schon aus.


----------



## Computer_Freak (28. August 2011)

*AW: [HTPC] CPU-Kühler für i3-2100T passiv in Mini-ITX*

Hallo 

Ich habe diese CPU und ich würde den Boxed niemals nehmen, der ist nur laut und sehr sehr klein bei dieser CPU 

Passiv oder Semi-Passiv finde ich ist in kleinen Gehäusen nicht die beste Kühlmethode weil man keinen Platz hatt für große Kühlkörper. 

Ich verwende den Kühler Thermaltake Slim X3 (Sockel 775/1155/1156) (CL-P0534) | Geizhals.at Österreich  kostet nicht viel und kühlt auf 27 Grad im Idle und 39 Grad unter Prime und wenn du ihn noch etwas runterregelst hörst du ihn auch nicht mehr. 

Zur Gehäusebelüftung würd ich noch einen von denen nehmen, welcher halt dann passt: Enermax Twister Cluster 80x80x25mm, 500-2000rpm, 19.23-55.05m³/h, 8-19dB(A) (UCCL8) | Geizhals.at Österreich 80mm oder Enermax Twister Cluster 120x120x25mm, 500-1200rpm, 45.04-90.08m³/h, 8-14dB(A) (UCCL12) | Geizhals.at Österreich 120 mm 

MFG


----------



## Suichi (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [HTPC] CPU-Kühler für i3-2100T passiv in Mini-ITX*

*ThreadAusgrab*
Hat sich schon mittlerweile was getan?


----------



## Morote (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [HTPC] CPU-Kühler für i3-2100T passiv in Mini-ITX*

Bisher noch nicht, erst muss der Spielerechner fertig werden. Ich habs aber nicht vergessen und werde berichten, sobald das Projekt startet


----------



## Patze93 (19. Februar 2012)

In Meiner Sigantur seht ihr das ich genau dieses System habe und kann euch folgendes sagen: Die beste Möglichkeit da etwas leises und kühles zu bauen ist der Alpenföhn Panorama in Verbindung mit einem Netzteil welches die Luft nach außen bringt. Ihr müsst jedoch beim Panorama den Lüfter verkehrtherum einbauen das die Lüfter nicht gegeneinander arbeiten. Der Boxed zumindest bei AMD war völlig fatal. Damit kam meine CPU auf fast 80°C . Mit dem Panorama und einem Superflower ATX waren es unter Last max 55°C. Aktuell bin ich aus Platzgründen auf ein Be Quiet SFX Netzteil umgestiegen. Da dieses einen kleineren Lüfter hat kann weniger Luft transportiert werden, daraus resultierend sind die Temps um 5°C auf max 60°C gestiegen. Was aber nicht schlimm und völlig im Rahmen ist. Dafür kann ich jetzt noch andere schöne SSDs einbauen.  Ich hoffe das hilft euch ein wenig weiter. GRUß


----------



## Morote (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: [HTPC] CPU-Kühler für i3-2100T passiv in Mini-ITX*

Für alle, die es noch interessiert... Teile sind mittlerweile bestellt. Leider war das Mainboard defekt und wurde zurückgeschickt. Hoffe das geht schnell... Sobald ich ein funktionsfähiges zurück habe wird zusammengebaut und dann berichte ich über die Ergebnisse


----------



## Morote (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: [HTPC] CPU-Kühler für i3-2100T passiv in Mini-ITX*

Soooo, es ist soweit: Die Kiste läuft Hat ja auch lange genug gedauert...
Entgegen der ersten Pläne ist die CPU jetzt ein i3-2120T geworden (gleiche TPD, 100MHz mehr, war n paar Euro günstiger...). Kühler ist der Prolimatech Samuel 17 mit NB Blacksilent Pro PK-2. Die CPU-Zieltemp steht auf 50°C  und Level 1...
Als Netzteil kommt jetzt ne 150W Pico-PSU zum Einsatz, also passiv. 

Und so sehen die Temps aus:
Idle: ca. 33°C
Load (Prime + Furmark): 48°C

Und jetzt das wichtigste: die Lautstärke... habe ich bisher nicht gefunden  Also im Idle nix zu hören unter Volllast ein leichtes Säuseln, aber das wird beim Arbeitseinsatz eh nicht in der Form eintreten. Das sollte also passen

Und jetzt kommt das ABER: Lüfter leise -> Festplatte laut Eine Dämmung muss also her. In meinem anderen Rechner hab ich nen Scythe Quiet Drive (2,5") verbaut und bin super zufrieden. Den würde ich gern noch mal verbauen. Aber irgendwie ist das Teil nicht mehr zu bekommen (zumindest finde ich nix). Wird der etwa nicht mehr hergestellt? Alternativ wäre vllt noch der Himuro Mini möglich, scheint mir aber vom Aufbau her weniger effektiv zu sein als das Quiet Drive. Habt ihr da Erfahrungen mit oder vllt nen anderen Vorschlag. Sollte auf jeden Fall ne Dämmbox, nicht nur ne Entkopplung sein. Man hört die Festplatte schon deutlich rauschen, Vibrationen treten kaum auf...

Danke schon mal für eure Tipps


----------



## Fischer995 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: [HTPC] CPU-Kühler für i3-2100T passiv in Mini-ITX*

Caseking.de » Silent PC » HDD-Entkoppler » Silentmaxx HD-Dämmung Rev. 2.0 Sollte für deine zwecke von nutzen sein.


----------



## Morote (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: [HTPC] CPU-Kühler für i3-2100T passiv in Mini-ITX*



Fischer995 schrieb:


> Caseking.de » Silent PC » HDD-Entkoppler » Silentmaxx HD-Dämmung Rev. 2.0 Sollte für deine zwecke von nutzen sein.



Danke für den Hinweis  Hast du mit dem Teil Erfahrungen gemacht? Wäre mir schon wichtig, dass die Dämmwirkung so gut ist wie beim Quiet Drive.


Edit: Ich seh grade, das Teil ist für 3,5" Festplatten. Ich habe aber ne 2,5er, ist daher wohl leider zu groß


----------



## Fischer995 (21. Juni 2012)

Da kannste bestimmt irgendwie deine platte reinzimmern. Is ja laut käuferaussagen volle dämmung ohne geräusche.


----------



## Late (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: [HTPC] CPU-Kühler für i3-2100T passiv in Mini-ITX*

Oder einfach eine günstige SSD als Hauptplatte, dass die andere nicht so oft anläuft?


----------



## Morote (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: [HTPC] CPU-Kühler für i3-2100T passiv in Mini-ITX*

Das ist auf jeden Fall auch noch geplant, aber erst mal muss das Geld dafür her. Habe in der letzten Zeit schon viel zu viel Geld für den PC ausgegeben Denke mal die SSD kommt erst, wenn das System neu aufgesetzt wird. Also zum Release von Windows8 (bekomme ich kostenlos über die Uni). Aber die HDD soll natürlich auch leise sein, wenn sie läuft...

Ich schau mir die vorgeschlagene Box mal genauer an. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Himuro Mini? Der würde mich auch mal noch interessieren.

Edit: Inzwischen ist ein Himuro mini verbaut. Deutich leiser, aber leider nicht lautlos. Die Variante mit 3,5"-Platten-Dämmkiste war mir einfach zu umständlich ehrlich gesagt. Naja, denke mal, die HDD wird im Laufe des Jahres gegen eine ausreichend große SSD getauscht. Mit den restlichen Sachen bin ich zufrieden.

Vielleicht mal noch testen wie es ohne Lüfter mit den Temps ausschaut. Klar, wird nicht für Last reichen, aber die Idle-Temp würde mich mal interessieren...


----------

